

Japan to Spend $21 Billion on Space Power Plant - onreact-com
http://gizmodo.com/5350511/japan-to-spend-21000000000-on-a-power-plant-in-fking-space

======
gjm11
Interesting story, terrible article.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=799806> goes to a better source.
(Disclaimer: I posted that one, after seeing this one.)

